# Johnsons Beach



## Harber1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Any reports on june grass at Johnsons Beach ?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

At Langdon last weekend, the crap was on line so much I gave up. Two catfish. Crabs were there though.


----------



## just4plaay (Sep 12, 2019)

It's covering Pensacola thru Navarre beaches. Not going to get much surf fishing in until it leaves.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ok it's been a week is it gone yet...


----------



## AirborneAngler82 (Dec 20, 2018)

Was out at Johsons Beach earlier this week, it was clear where we were. And the redfish were hungry.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Yup , starting to clear up a bit in Navarre , jellyfish seem to have left as well. cause i got tired of getting stung in the azz....


----------



## FisherRed (Jun 20, 2018)

*june grass*

theres still grass in the [email protected] bch as of yesterday am


----------

